
4 Most Remarkable Shortcomings of Apple Watch Series 4 (e.g., why I returned it) - pardner
https://blog.pardner.com/2019/01/4-most-remarkable-shortcomings-of-apple-watch-series-4-e-g-why-i-returned-it/
======
beezischillin
The most annoying thing to me is the Calendar one. Sometimes you just want to
quickly look at a date and you can't unless it's in the current month.

That's probably one of the more annoying things to me.

------
onedognight
2.4GHz chips are lower power and smaller (and way slower). Luckily you can
often create two separate networks and have both 2.4GHz and 5GHz at the same
time.

------
tinus_hn
Oh the humanity. It even comes complete with the obligatory ‘post Jobs’ jab.

